# Shelby Streamline Rat



## DMNCLNR (Apr 14, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ategory=156523&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 15, 2010)

Is this yours Dustin?


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes sir, Lotsa cool parts there...


----------

